# GREAT day in Gulf Shores



## toddboy23 (Apr 29, 2014)

Hey guys, this is my first time to post and this was actually my fiancé and I's very first surf fishing trip. We stayed the weekend in Gulf Shores and fished from the beach out behind our condo. 

The water was perfect and I'll let the pics speak for themselves. We caught 6 BIG bull reds, 4 Atlantic sharpnose sharks, a big Ray, and a ton of whiting.

This post is a bit late. All fish were caught Saturday 4/26 except the ray we caught Sunday morning the 27th.

Had a blast!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Nice day of fishing. What did you use for bait?


----------



## toddboy23 (Apr 29, 2014)

Justin618 said:


> Nice day of fishing. What did you use for bait?


We used squid to catch the whiting and croaker. Cut croaker caught all the Reds. I think we caught that ray on a big piece of squid.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Yeah Baby!

Did you measure those Reds? Just curious.


----------



## toddboy23 (Apr 29, 2014)

No I didn't measure them! Dang it!

We were so caught up in it I guess the thought just didn't cross my mind haha.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Super catch guys....now that's a great day in surf catching!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice reds !


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

toddboy23 said:


> No I didn't measure them! Dang it!
> 
> We were so caught up in it I guess the thought just didn't cross my mind haha.


They look *HUGE*! Good catch guys!


----------



## toddboy23 (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks! Now if I can just figure out how to catch some pomps, flounder, etc. this weekend I'll be good.


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Awesome !!!! Outstanding day !!!! Congrats...


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Beautiful day to go fishing and an excellent day for catching fish!!! Great report and pics.


----------



## Shark Hunter (Apr 17, 2014)

Congrats! on those reds!:thumbsup:


----------



## MO_LMB (Jan 9, 2014)

How far were you casting out into the surf?


----------



## marlinhunter (May 6, 2014)

toddboy23 said:


> We used squid to catch the whiting and croaker. Cut croaker caught all the Reds. I think we caught that ray on a big piece of squid.


what rig were yall using


----------



## toddboy23 (Apr 29, 2014)

MO_LMB said:


> How far were you casting out into the surf?


I was wading as far as I could the. Casting from there. I had to have been getting about 75-100 yards out.


----------



## toddboy23 (Apr 29, 2014)

marlinhunter said:


> what rig were yall using


Small drop shot rig for the bait fish.

For the reds, 50 lb PowerPro to a 5 ft steel leader and 8/0 circle. 4 oz pyramid on a slider.


----------



## marlinhunter (May 6, 2014)

toddboy23 said:


> Small drop shot rig for the bait fish.
> 
> For the reds, 50 lb PowerPro to a 5 ft steel leader and 8/0 circle. 4 oz pyramid on a slider.


Where did you put the slider? on the leader or the main line? Thanks (im new to surf fishing)


----------



## toddboy23 (Apr 29, 2014)

Slider on the main line above the swivel crimped to the leader.


----------



## marlinhunter (May 6, 2014)

toddboy23 said:


> Slider on the main line above the swivel crimped to the leader.


ok thanks


----------



## Redchaser09 (May 12, 2014)

Congrats!! Days like that you never forget. Maybe I should take my wife.. Looks like she had a good luck charm somewhere


----------



## chanman99 (May 14, 2014)

I caught a big red last summer 58 inch 60 pounds with my brothor


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

chanman99 said:


> I caught a big red last summer 58 inch 60 pounds with my brothor



Man, must be nice to shatter the state record by 15lbs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DRSandTRS (May 5, 2014)

Thats some nice BOSS Reds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toddboy23 (Apr 29, 2014)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Man, must be nice to shatter the state record by 15lbs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahahaha


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Those are some huge reds! Grats on your catches and thanks for the report


----------

